# Comparing New Toys



## TimN (Sep 20, 2006)

We are building a house in Connecticut on 13 acres of land. The rough grading is completed already. I'm looking for a machine to do raking with, landscaping, build retaining walls, plant trees and shrubs. Eventually, I'll want to get a mid-mount mower for mowing the cleared two acres. I'm planning on clearing another two acres and planting apple trees and putting in a food plot. Possibly a sprinkler system also in the future.

I was thinking a 25-30 hp tractor with a buck and a back hoe. My brother has a Massey and seems to be happy with it. So far I've looked at Kioti, Branson, Farm-Trac and one other, (can't remember the name. KYM? )

I'm looking to buy new at a $20 - $25k price range. I've been unscuccessful in finding any recent comparisons of different tractors and how they compare with price, quality etc. Any help would be appreciated. I do plan on moving some larger rocks.
Tim


----------



## TimN (Sep 20, 2006)

TYM was the other model we've looked at so far.
27 HP with TLB was $21000

Farmtrac 32 HP with TLB was $21500

Branson 2910i TLB was $22750

Kioti CK25 TLB was over $22000

Still a lot of other models to look at, but I'm hoping to get the most bang for my buck.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

A Great Big Tractor Forum Welcome, TimN,

Your first post and you’ve had me learn something already. I didn’t know what TLB had to do with tractors. I’ve lead a sheltered life.  Looked it up. Tractor Loader Backhoe. Now if I can just get my CRS afflicted brain to remember…... 

If you hadn’t checked already, check John Deere and Kubota before making your purchase. I’m sure they will be a little higher in price, but you might find you are willing to pay the small difference to get a little better known brand of tractor.

You mention eventually getting a mid-mount mower. You will probably want to give that some more thought. Mounting a mid-mount mower can be a real pain. I strongly recommend you take a long hard look at a rear discharge three point hitch mower when the time comes to make that purchase.

Good luck on whatever you decide and keep us updated. We like pictures.


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

May I steer towords the Kubota line of Quality built tractors , They are one of the big Three and perhaps if the truth be known you can effectively make that the "BIG TWO"!!

Link 

Good luck in any decision that you make!

Dean


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

TimN,
Welcome to Tractor Forum. Good luck on your quest for finding your new toy, I mean tractor. See if the dealers will give you a loaner to try out to decide. 
Like Dean and John-in Ga recommended don't forget John Deere or Kubota. They make some of the finest equipment on the planet and excellent support.
Whatever you decide please let us know and include some pics of the new "errrrrr" equipment. 
Again, welcome and please feel free to psot away. we love dialog.


Regards, Harry (your neighbor over in New York State):tractorsm :spinsmile :usaflag: 

God Bless our Troops


----------



## TimN (Sep 20, 2006)

What models Deere and Kubota should I be looking at to fit my needs? Anything special I should consider?
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TimN _
> *What models Deere and Kubota should I be looking at to fit my needs? Anything special I should consider?
> Thanks,
> Tim *


I would GO no further then
HERE 

But then I'm slightly biased towards Kubota  

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v517/Archdean/Home%20pictures/theherd.jpg">


----------



## TimN (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd read about that Kubota bias in a couple other posts of yours already. LOL. I'm currently searching the net for pricing on the B3030. ;-) And to see where the closest local dealer is.
Tim


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Take a look at Mahindra - they are a little more cost, but a solid machine.
Of the ones you have listed there, I am partial to the Farmtrac. They used to build for Ford and still use a lot of the same parts. I know a couple people with them and they are strong runners. Parts are alos available.


----------



## HarryG (Mar 28, 2004)

TimN, Now I don't own a Kubota but I have to say they make one fine piece of machinery. If you are looking at the B3030 series I would suggest going for max horsepower (30) in that line being you have 13 acres. I know, I know, you may not need it (the horsepower) now but later you may. Thirteen acres warrantes at least 25 hp minimum.
Regards, Harry


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

depending on where you live in CT, I can show you my L 48. Bigger than what you need, but we can sit down BS a little and talk shop talk,, I'm near Stafford SPrings.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well Tim! All I can say is that you may want to try and demo as many makes and models as is possible. You will definitely want to stick with a subframe type mounted backhoe as the 3 point hitch type is minimally suitable of very limited hoe work and if abused can seriously damage your tractor. Like John, I like the John Deere models. Below is a link to a website where you can price various Deere tractors and their associated impliments and attachments. In the end you will have to decide how much hp, tractor, hoe, etc. will meet your needs. I am sure folks here can help fill in the question areas as you learn and compare.

Click Here 

You can browse around and compare pricing on various equipment. Hopefully it will at least help give you an idea of cost ranges.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

You might want to look at Deeres 2320 or 2520 series...if you have questions regarding these models feel free to ask -


----------



## glenn27 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Difference in "B" and "BX"*

Just wondering the differences in the Kubota B series and the BX--loooks like both have about same horse-power range...

I know where there is an older, used B model that maybe I could get, just have to do more research..

thanks for any input..


----------



## TimN (Sep 20, 2006)

Update on the search:

I went to Massery Ferguson today and looked at a couple tractors. I was considering the 1528. It was $22k with a backhoe. The 1531 model was $23,400 with a backhoe. Even though the 1531 had a bigger engine, it was hydrostatic so the PTO Hp ended up being 24.5 for both of the tractors.
I then went to John Deere and looked at the 790. $15,500 for just the tractor so it was five hundred cheaper than the Massey 1528, but it was $22,800 with the back hoe. The 3120 with the hydrostatic transmission, tractor, Loader, Backhoe was $26,109. So comparitively, the Massey was cheaper there for the hydrostatic models.

Why compare hydrostatic models? I took the wife to Kahn Tractor in Franklin CT where she drove a couple New Holland models and a Kubota. We started with the Hydrostatic drive models. I then tried to get her to drive TC31 with a manual transmission. She let her foot off the clutch too quickly and the tractor jerked forward. Then when she stopped later she didn't push in the clutch and it stalled. So, that was it for manual transmission tractors. Nothing but hydrostatic will make her happy.  Can't even talk to her about letting the clutch out slowly, etc. She says it's too complicated. 

So, I'm down to comparing the B7800 and the 1531.

Break down of each.

Kubota
*Price:* $16,100
*HP:* 30
*PTO HP:*22
*Engine* 4 Cylinder Diesel
*Ground Clearance:* 14.6 inches
*Weight:*1741 lbs
*Loader Lift Capacity*1060 lbs
*Backhoe Price:* $6,600
*Backhoe Depth* 6.5 ft


Massey Ferguson
*Price:* $17,400
*HP:* 31
*PTO HP:* 24.5
*Engine:* 3 Cylinder Diesel
*Ground Clearance:* 10 inches
*Weight:* 2423 lbs
*Loader Lift Capaicty:* 995 lbs
*Backhoe Price:* $6,000
*Backhoe Depth* 7.5 ft

Other hydrostatic drive tractors were either a lot more money, or they were brands that you don't find on comparison charts.
I didn't check out the Case, Yanmar, Mahindra or any of the brands I havne't mentioned already.
Tim


----------



## TimN (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Lamar Holland _
> *depending on where you live in CT, I can show you my L 48. Bigger than what you need, but we can sit down BS a little and talk shop talk,, I'm near Stafford SPrings. *


I'm buiding in Ashford, so I'm only a stone's throw away. But, since I'm building, if you wanted to BS, you'd have to do it while I was siding. ;-)
Tim


Thank you everyone for your input and help thus far. I'll keep everyone posted.
Tim


----------



## TimN (Sep 20, 2006)

I've decided to go with the Kubota. Amazingly enough it was cheaper than the others if you compared models with the same bells and whistles. Mainly, if you compared 30HP hydrostatic models. It's the B7800. The backhoe was a 7 and a half foot depth with a 2 foot flat bottom, not 6.5 as originally posted.
Tim


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Tim, your common sense is only outstripped by your intelligence !!

Congratulations on becoming satisfyingly ORANGE!!

You did well and you'll be the proudest fellow in Connecticut !!!

A fellow Oranger!
Dean


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Tim, sounds like you found the right machine for your uses. Kubota makes a fine tractor that will hold up well and last a long time. Please be sure and keep us filled in on your experiences and track record of this machine as I am sure it will serve other prospective buyers with some VERY valuable feedback and owner opinion.


----------

